# Ignorance costs money (need help with passes)



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Sounds like Monarch is the way to go for you. It's a great ski area, especially for someone to learn on, probably the closest one to you (I don't have to remind you that gas costs even more than ignorance), and they probably have one of the better pass prices right now. Plus they have a smaller and more friendly atmosphere than a lot of places (often times better for learning). The four packs probably wouldn't be worth it if you're planning on going that often. Have fun!

COUNT


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Search for new skiier deal. Someone I work with told me that they got a new skier deal. Basically your paid some amout for a colorado pass season pass and 3 lessons. The total price was less than the cost of the colorado pass by itself. This apparently could only be used once and was meant as an incentive to get new skiers into it. The friend called up last week after the expiration date and talked to a manager and got the deal anyway. It might help that she is a cute girl and sounds like it, not sure. So even if it is "too late", why not call up the season pass office, as to speak to the head honcho, give them the sob story of you didn't know it was too late and that you would really like to learn skiing. Might work...


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

You can still get the A-Basin bonus pass for 259. Good at the Basin all year and you get 5 days at Keystone or Breck.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Join the army or airforce and then buy a Monarch pass for $99. Just kidding, don't join the military. Ever.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I didn't realize that you could reach in and grab my balls through my wallet (hmm, I must be starting to fit in at mountainbuzz, because that's vulgar, and I"m hardly ever vulgar!).

Monarch, too, is done selling discounted rate passes. Their pass is "only" $369, though, for the season. But I'm not saving anything. Thing is, everywhere I turn, I hear "Monarch is great to learn" and also "less crowded" and also "nice staff." Those are all major perks. It just seems like I'll be going there alone a lot, but then, that can be a plus too. Should I look pathetic and lonely to pick up chicas, or should I look like I'm too cool to care that I'm alone?

Okay, so the Arapahoe Basin pass is $269, and with that as advertised, you get 5 days you can use at Breck, and/or (unclear) one at someplace else (Vail?). 

Do I buy both? I mean that's $600 roughly in season passes for a guy who has never been on the side of a snowy mountain...
Fool and his money?

The A-Basin pass looks like a deal to me even IF ONLY for the 5 days at breck and such, because I can pretty well guarantee to get out to those places with Denver friends 5 times. If I paid $60 for day passes to those places (unsure of a day-pass price), I'd still have saved money.

I don't mean to be a wishy-washy milquetoast who can't make a decision with my money, but my startup costs have already ripped into the Winter recreation budget as far as I expected (cold weather clothes being the big thing, as I had next to nothing for this activity).

My gut instinct tells me that if I buy both passes, I'm going to save money IF I go out there as often as I intend to. Spending that money might help incentivize me to get out and throw down and learn this thing.

Then of course I remember I'm accident prone and think: Day 5, break leg, forfeit $600 in season passes...

How is A-Basin for snow? Will I have fun there, all things considered?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

A basin has very little beginner terrain. I don't think that it would be a good place to learn. You probably want a place with some more green runs to get things honed and then lots of variety on the blue to keep you progressing. A basin has two or three green runs, and thats it. As for the prices, its worth it to me. You could spend $60-75 on a lift ticket a day. Get one of the passes, go 5-6 times and you have paid it off. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## dashzoo (May 23, 2005)

Take a look at Loveland Ski Area. It is another little area that rocks. They have a bunch of beginner terrain and they stay open until 1 May usually. They also have a season pass for under $300, or you could take 3 lessons and pay $100 for a pass. Either way its a great deal.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

It's just my opinion but A-basin is not a great area for beginners. It is 70% or something like that advanced terrain. They have maybe three beginner runs. As you get better, it maybe a viable option. I personally, would get bored as a newbie. 

Breck, on the other hand, is a great place to learn. It's nice and flat at the bottom. It is just a little pricy for lessons. The Colorado Pass is still discounted at $389.00. That is just $40.00 more than what it sold for before the season started. You had better hurry because I think it goes up after Thanksgiving! 

Monarch is a cool mountain with lots more snow than any summit county resort. I had fun there the last time I went. Work on your lost puppy dog look because a number of church groups go there. You can hook up with some nice girls. :wink: As far as your friends go you need to do what's best for you. You might be advised to hook up with them next season after you have had a chance to learn and get your turns down.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Monarch is a great little mountain with a very cool locals vibe scene. I go down there all the time to do the backcountry on the pass. Great frigg'in place. 
With all that said, you might want to look north. Seems that this year is favoring northern areas, and the last time I saw this pattern, well southern areas didn't get half the snow as the North. Monarch sits sort of in the middle when this split happens so they will probably do alright (I really hope so) this year.
The Loveland idea is a great idea. I gather from your post you are a beginner. At Loveland if take three beginner lessons you season pass is free. Read about it here..
The take three classes and pay $100 is for intermediate skiers/riders. 
It's your first year, so you would probably be riding alone quite a bit anyway. Just make sure you sign up for that deal before you buy lessons.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll second that Loveland new skier/boarder deal- plus there's a good amount of terrain to learn on at that area, plus the newbie area down valley that'll give you a safe place to learn till you're ready for the rest of the mountain. Maybe a little farther from the Springs than Monarch, and you had better get up early (like 5:30) to avoid traffic, but there is no substitute for getting some instruction. You'll be able to ease into the sport, have a better time (and get better value for your money) and you can spread the cost of the pass over a few weeks instead of a chunk at once.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I just wanted to update the community on my first snowboard lesson...

Ouch!
I took one hard one to the tailbone on the bunny slope that made me consciously NOT fall on my butt the rest of the day, but onto elbows and wrists instead (I wore wrist protectors, and of course a helmet). By the end of the day, I could pretty decently control my descent on the bunny slope, so that's something.

I went to Copper on Thanksgiving and had Reyna (not sure spelling, she's Bulgarian), and she was an adequate and attentive instructor.

Kinda sucked to see 5-year-olds skiing seemingly in control of themselves, but I shall not compare myself to others...

Next lesson next week.


----------

